# Gang box



## tractng (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey there.  We are building a family room to house our audio/video stuff.

For the speaker wires, hdmi cable, etc, can I use a regular gang box?  

In the past, I have used this but this is a new room being built this time.  I probably will have to make a larger hole in the back for the hdmi cable.  My general contractor says anything under low voltage, its not part of the inspection.  Just double checking what is the preferred box

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Carlon-1-Gang-Non-Metallic-Low-Voltage-Old-Work-Bracket-SC100RR/100160916


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 5, 2015)

The box you show is perfectly legal and I use them all the time.  However, if you are doing wall mounting for a LCD TV you might want to do something more comprehensive.  The pic below is a typical example of a recessed HDMI box which allows neat, compact installations.


----------



## tractng (Apr 5, 2015)

CallMeVilla said:


> The box you show is perfectly legal and I use them all the time.  However, if you are doing wall mounting for a LCE TV you might want to do something more comprehensive.  The pic below is a typical example of a recessed HDMI box which allows neat, compact installations.



That would be great for projector on ceiling.  Looking for one right now.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 5, 2015)

My favorite supplier is Arlington ....  also readily available from Amazon.  Here is a model I have used multiple times (means you can omit the orange low volt box):



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001XQA352/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## havasu (Apr 5, 2015)

I've installed a few of the boxes as shown as the first pic here, and really dislike how tough it is to wire up the box at the required 45 degree angle. If I could find those similar as to the lower pic, I'd be all for them!


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 5, 2015)

The problem with most A/V installations is how fast the technology goes obsolete. So think about flexibility as you install.

http://phys.org/news197525576.html


----------



## nealtw (Apr 6, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> The problem with most A/V installations is how fast the technology goes obsolete. So think about flexibility as you install.
> 
> http://phys.org/news197525576.html



What we are seeing more of the all the cables bought in at outlet level and vacumm pipe installled in the wall to behind the tv so wires can be pulled in and changes over time.


----------



## tractng (Apr 6, 2015)

I am guessing most of these, the building inspection will be ok with it since there is actual outlet?

Also for speakers on wall mount, do most of you go with speaker plates with binding post like this?

http://www.monoprice.com/Product/?c_id=104&cp_id=10425&cs_id=1042503&p_id=3325&seq=1&format=2

In the past, I just punched a hole through drywall for any speakers that is wall mounted.  But I have seen pictures where people actually use plates.  Since this is a newly built room in process, I am thinking of going with the plates.

My rear speakers will be small (3"x5").  I am not considering ceiling speakers since the recessed lights and the added speakers would look to busy.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 6, 2015)

if not ceiling mounted, then where? You might consider recessed speakers.


----------



## havasu (Apr 6, 2015)

I've done recessed wall mounts as well as recessed ceiling mounts, and both look and sound much better that the external binding posts with speakers screwed into the wall and ceiling. Here are a few pics from the last time I did this.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 6, 2015)

Ceiling speakers are at the back of the room, mostly out of sight.


----------



## tractng (Apr 8, 2015)

Another question here.  I am thinking of installing outdoor cameras mounting onto the new addition.

Thinking of going PoE (power over ethernet).  Been reading the code.  Does anybody have any experience with building code on this matter?  Do I just run the wire rated for inwall and connects to a gang box?


----------



## havasu (Apr 8, 2015)

I can't say for all cameras, but the ones I installed previously was a low voltage wire which leads into a small transformer, then plugged into a wall. I don't know how much a building code will address low voltage wiring. Also, make sure you have recorded playback availability along with over the internet instant viewing.


----------



## tractng (Apr 11, 2015)

havasu said:


> I can't say for all cameras, but the ones I installed previously was a low voltage wire which leads into a small transformer, then plugged into a wall. I don't know how much a building code will address low voltage wiring. Also, make sure you have recorded playback availability along with over the internet instant viewing.



I believe they are called injectors.  I got a few used cameras from work.

Question.  I have used the low voltage box before, but they seem to be for drywall that has already been installed.  Can I used the regular blue gang box and cut any necessary holes I want?  I just want to make sure I have my stuff installed before those guy put drywall over when I am at work.


----------



## havasu (Apr 11, 2015)

That is all I use. Either new construction plastic gang boxes, or the gang boxes with the expanding tabs when I need to punch new holes in the drywall. The big reason is that you can easily screw in a cover to make the job professional looking instead of just having the wire protruding from drywall.


----------



## tractng (Apr 11, 2015)

havasu said:


> That is all I use. Either new construction plastic gang boxes, or the gang boxes with the expanding tabs when I need to punch new holes in the drywall. The big reason is that you can easily screw in a cover to make the job professional looking instead of just having the wire protruding from drywall.



Thanks.  I have one more question  I plan to put two gang boxes for outside (network cameras).  They will be placed right under the eaves with the wall plate like the one below:

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=105&cp_id=10517&cs_id=1051703&p_id=6731&seq=1&format=2

Hopefully it will be fine.  I am in Southern California if it matters.

Thanks again.
TT


----------



## havasu (Apr 11, 2015)

Yep, that'll be fine. I'm also in So Cal, and Monoprice is about 20 minutes from my house. That is my "go to" store for my electronic needs. Good stuff, real cheap, and mostly free shipping. You can't beat 'em!


----------



## tractng (Apr 15, 2015)

havasu said:


> Yep, that'll be fine. I'm also in So Cal, and Monoprice is about 20 minutes from my house. That is my "go to" store for my electronic needs. Good stuff, real cheap, and mostly free shipping. You can't beat 'em!





Haha.  I just went there yesterday.  I originally bought some stuff with delivery but need additional stuff.

One last question.  I am planning to cut a 8" hole for ceiling speaker. I am planning to do this once drywall is up but before the compound is applied (if I mess up, I can fix it in early stage).  Does the inspector care if I need a box behind the speaker?

The speaker I have has a installation kit where the ring can be installed first and then the speaker goes up later.

Edit:  I called the inspector directly and he said its not part of the inspection since its low voltage or ceiling speaker (as long as it doesn't weigh a ton).


----------



## havasu (Apr 15, 2015)

I know some hard arse inspectors will ding you for opening up a flame intrusion area. I'm glad you called because I would have waited until he was done with his inspection. 

(Speaking of inspections, I am currently selling my house. The new buyer ordered an inspection on this property. He came yesterday and dinged me because two of my can lights in the ceiling were touching the insulation. Funny thing is these can lights are IC rated, and both contain LED lightbulbs. Oh well, instead of griping, I crawled up there today and moved two cubic inches of fiberglass insulation that was touching it.)


----------



## nealtw (Apr 15, 2015)

After doing that I would still write the inspecyor a letter and educate them on the difference in the lights. The buyer should know you went the extra for the right cans.


----------



## havasu (Apr 15, 2015)

I would however, he did tell me personally that this house was the fewest problems of any house he has inspected in the last 10 years. He said he had to dig really hard to just find something to write on the report to make the buyer feel they got their money's worth! He also dinged me on a shallow spot in a 2" section of mortar on my block wall. He must like picking fly poop out of pepper.


----------



## JoeD (Apr 16, 2015)

> He said he had to dig really hard to just find something to write on the report to make the buyer feel they got their money's worth!



Exactly. They have to justify their fee by finding some issue the buyer can use to negotiate a lower price.


----------



## tractng (Apr 16, 2015)

havasu said:


> I know some hard arse inspectors will ding you for opening up a flame intrusion area. I'm glad you called because I would have waited until he was done with his inspection.
> 
> (Speaking of inspections, I am currently selling my house. The new buyer ordered an inspection on this property. He came yesterday and dinged me because two of my can lights in the ceiling were touching the insulation. Funny thing is these can lights are IC rated, and both contain LED lightbulbs. Oh well, instead of griping, I crawled up there today and moved two cubic inches of fiberglass insulation that was touching it.)




I was thinking the same (to wait after inspection and cause my contractor headache).  Since the city has two different inspectors.  I called the inspector that came out two prior times (roof and foundation inspection).  He did ask how much they weigh, but I said its a few pounds.

I also asked about the low voltage wires distance apart with the power line.  He said he doesn't check for that but recommended they should not be close due to possible interference.

I have read the NEC and its like a bible.  Something with 2" apart if coaxial and not in the same raceway.


----------



## havasu (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah, for better sound, speaker wires should run a different path than all other wiring. At least that is what the experts say.


----------



## tractng (Apr 17, 2015)

havasu said:


> Yeah, for better sound, speaker wires should run a different path than all other wiring. At least that is what the experts say.



This has become almost a video/audio thread.

Since this is a new construction. would you build a box to house the ceiling speakers?  I have the scraps and the tools.

I bought a nice pair of BW 663 ceiling speaker.


----------



## havasu (Apr 18, 2015)

You may get better bass with building a box for the speakers, but I found out that without a box, you seem to not only hear the sounds, but feel the sounds as well all throughout the room. On the wall speakers, the sound is confined only between the studs, so it gives the effect of a box without having to actually build a box. I've also seen alot of professional sound system companies who do not use boxes with ceiling installations, so there must be a reason for this.


----------



## tractng (Apr 18, 2015)

havasu said:


> You may get better bass with building a box for the speakers, but I found out that without a box, you seem to not only hear the sounds, but feel the sounds as well all throughout the room. On the wall speakers, the sound is confined only between the studs, so it gives the effect of a box without having to actually build a box. I've also seen alot of professional sound system companies who do not use boxes with ceiling installations, so there must be a reason for this.



That is what I read too.  No box for me


----------

